# Walmart  Blackstone Clearance $184



## SlickRockStones (Feb 15, 2020)

36”  BS griddles on clearance at Walmart $184. All stores in Knoxville area clearing them out with many in stock per Brickseek.    Check your local stores. On your mark. Get set. GO!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 15, 2020)

Walmart in Springfield Tennessee has them on clearance for $171.


----------

